# Bafra



## Rob & Katy (Dec 10, 2020)

I am in the stage of making an offer on a property in Bafra, Although I am new to northern Cyprus I have visited many parts of Southern Cyprus over the past 20 years up to 3 times a year.
I am attracted to the great value for money in the North,the beaches and wonderful weather, but know very little about the area I am interested in which is Bafra.
Can anyone advise me of Bafra and the surrounding areas, regarding shops, towns, beaches, expat communities, restaurants etc


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

It’s really not a good idea to buy any property in the illegally occupied TRNC. You may lose all of your money. Why else do you think it may be such “great value for money?”

Google the Orams Case for more information.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with David and Letitia that the illegally occupied North is not a safe bet to buy property in. Also the infrastructure in the North is poor compared to the South which is why many Turkish Cypriots who live in the North regularly travel to the South for medical, shopping etc and in some cases they work in the South.


----------



## JoeChristmas (Oct 29, 2016)

I haven't been there often, but I love the north. It isn't so overly developed, the beaches are wonderful, great food, very inexpensive. As you say, value for money.

However, I have moral issues purchasing property there, as it's illegally occupied. I'm not here to say one side is wrong or right, or discuss politics! I'm only saying I think purchasing property in the north is wrong until there is a political settlement to a divided Cyprus, supported by the people of Cyprus.

If you choose to move forward, you need to be careful and work with a very good lawyer. In Cyprus - and I would guess especially in the north - there are always surprises, always. A good lawyer can help you be proactive with those inevitable surprises.


----------

